# Asus x79 Deluxe Unboxing - Bringing The Bling !



## toolius (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone !

Today we are going to be un-boxing the brand new Ivy Bridge-E compatible motherboard from Asus called the X79 Deluxe.

This is their top of the line consumer board apart from their enthusiast ROG line up. Asus has totally revamped it colour scheme to a Black and Gold Colour based theme and i really like it ! Makes for some really beautiful builds !

This is their first motherboard after Intel released their Ivy-E chips and comes with native support for these chips.
Well i can keep blabbering on but at that rate i will have nothing left for the review so i better shut up and let the pictures do the talking for now 

So here are the pics 

*i.imgur.com/kEsx8Zy.jpg


*i.imgur.com/Le8EYW3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jGGXXFY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AYeqTWV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ijshj31.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9q1m0Bu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nVDqIQl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qP1Kiw1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wiOjlsF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/a5UvJ5r.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ej6LPl1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DKffxTj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/K1QTmCY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/URHIwEU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3cVlylc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/F0XX5hX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iXtTlwU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DR0C1Aj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lCdXko8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/R5NnAnh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AzBkiTJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MmTIqsZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dcUnOKA.jpg



Thanks for looking guys  
I will leave you with the specification for this Motherboard 

Specifications :- 

CPU
Intel® Socket 2011 Core™ i7 Extreme Edition/Core™ i7 Processors 
Supports Intel® Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 
* Refer to ASUS for CPU support list

Chipset
Intel® X79

Memory
8 x DIMM, Max. 64GB, DDR3 2800(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory 
Quad Channel Memory Architecture 
Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
* Refer to ASUS for the Memory QVL (Qualified Vendors Lists).
* Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2200/2000/1800 MHz memory module will run at DDR3 2133/1866/1600 MHz frequency as default.

Multi-GPU Support
Supports NVIDIA® 3-Way SLI™ Technology
Supports AMD Quad-GPU CrossFireX™ Technology
Expansion Slots
3 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (dual x16 or x16/x8/x8) *1
1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x4 mode) 
2 x PCIe x1

Storage
Intel® X79 chipset : 
2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), black
4 x SATA 3Gb/s port(s), black
Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10
Marvell® PCIe 9230 controller : 
4 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), dark brown
ASMedia® ASM1061 controller : 
2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), dark brown
2 x Power eSATA 6Gb/s port(s), green

LAN
Intel® 82579V, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s)
Realtek® 8111GR, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s)
Dual Gigabit LAN controllers- 802.3az Energy Efficient Ethernet (EEE) appliance
Intel® LAN- Dual interconnect between the Integrated LAN controller and Physical Layer (PHY)
Wireless Data Network
Wi-Fi 802.11a/b/g/n/ac
Supports dual band frequency 2.4/5 GHz

Bluetooth
Bluetooth V4.0

Audio
Realtek® ALC1150 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC 
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
Audio Feature :
- Absolute Pitch 192kHz/ 24-bit True BD Lossless Sound
- DTS Ultra PC II
- DTS Connect
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel
- BD Audio Layer Content Protection

USB Ports
Intel® X79 chipset : 
12 x USB 2.0/1.1 port(s) (4 at back panel, black, 8 at mid-board)
ASMedia® ASM1042 controller : 
8 x USB 3.0/2.0 port(s) (6 at back panel, blue, 2 at mid-board)

Special Features
ASUS Dual Intelligent Processors 4 with 4-Way Optimization :
- The tuning key perfectly consolidates ASUS-exclusive DIGI+ Power Control, TPU, EPU, and Fan Xpert 2 optimize the digital power setting, system performance, power saving and whole system cooling configuration
ASUS 5X Protection :
- ASUS DIGI+ VRM - 8 + 2 Phase digital power design
- ASUS ESD Guards - Enhanced ESD protection 
- ASUS High-Quality 5K-Hour Solid Capacitors - 2.5x long lifespan with excellent durability 
- ASUS Stainless Steel Back I/O - 3x more durable corrosion-resistant coating 
ASUS EPU :
- EPU 
- EPU switch

ASUS Digital Power Design :
- Industry leading Digital 8 + 2 Phase CPU Power Design
- Industry leading Digital 2 + 2 Phase DRAM Power Design
- CPU Power Utility
- DRAM Power Utility

ASUS Wi-Fi GO!
- Wi-Fi GO! Function: Cloud GO!, Media Streaming Hub, Smart Sensor Control, Remote Desktop, Remote Keyboard & Mouse, File Transfer, Capture & Send
- Wi-Fi Engine for network sharing and connection: Client Mode, AP Mode
- Wi-Fi GO! & NFC Remote for portable Smartphone/Tablet, supporting iOS & Android systems

ASUS Exclusive Features :
- TurboV EVO
- USB BIOS Flashback
- MemOK!
- AI Suite 3
- Ai Charger+
- Anti-Surge
- Onboard Button : Power/Reset
- Front Panel USB 3.0 Support
- ASUS UEFI BIOS EZ Mode featuring friendly graphics user interface 
- ASUS SSD Caching II
- Network iControl
- USB 3.0 Boost
- Disk Unlocker

ASUS Quiet Thermal Solution :
- Stylish Fanless Design Heat-pipe solution
- ASUS Fan Xpert 2

ASUS EZ DIY :
- DirectKey
- Precision Tweaker 2
- ASUS O.C. Tuner
- ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 
- ASUS EZ Flash 2 
- ASUS USB BIOS Flashback 
- ASUS UEFI BIOS EZ Mode
- Multi-language BIOS

ASUS Q-Design :
- ASUS Q-Shield
- ASUS Q-Code
- ASUS Q-LED (CPU, DRAM, VGA, Boot Device LED)
- ASUS Q-Slot
- ASUS Q-DIMM 
- ASUS Q-Connector

Overclocking Protection :
- ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)

Operating System Support
Windows® 8.1 
Windows® 8 
Windows® 7

Back I/O Ports
2 x Power eSATA 6Gb/s
2 x LAN (RJ45) port(s)
6 x USB 3.0 (blue)
4 x USB 2.0 (one port can be switched to USB BIOS Flashback)
1 x Optical S/PDIF out
5 x Audio jack(s)
1 x USB BIOS Flashback Button(s)
1 x ASUS Wi-Fi GO! module (Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac and Bluetooth v4.0/3.0+HS)
Internal I/O Ports
1 x USB 3.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 2 USB 3.0 port(s) (19-pin)
4 x USB 2.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 8 USB 2.0 port(s)
1 x TPM connector(s) 
8 x SATA 6Gb/s connector(s)
4 x SATA 3Gb/s connector(s)
1 x CPU Fan connector(s) (1 x 4 -pin)
1 x CPU OPT Fan connector(s) (1 x 4 -pin)
4 x Chassis Fan connector(s) (4 x 4 -pin)
1 x S/PDIF out header(s)
1 x 24-pin EATX Power connector(s)
1 x 8-pin ATX 12V Power connector(s)
1 x Front panel audio connector(s) (AAFP)
1 x System panel(s) (Q-Connector)
1 x Chassis Intrusion connector(s)
1 x DirectKey Button(s)
1 x DRCT header(s)
1 x MemOK! button(s)
1 x TPU switch(es)
1 x EPU switch(es)
1 x Power-on button(s)
1 x Reset button(s)
1 x Clear CMOS button(s)

Accessories
User's manual
ASUS Q-Shield
4 x SATA 3Gb/s cable(s)
6 x SATA 6Gb/s cable(s)
1 x ASUS 2T2R dual band Wi-Fi moving antennas (Wi-Fi 802.11a/b/g/n/ac compliant)
1 x 3-Way SLI bridge(s)
1 x SLI bridge(s)
1 x Q-connector(s) (2 in 1)

BIOS
64 Mb Flash ROM, UEFI AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.7, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.7, ACPI 5.0, Multi-language BIOS, 
ASUS EZ Flash 2, ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3, My Favorites, Quick Note, Last Modified log, F12 PrintScreen, F3 Shortcut functions, and ASUS DRAM SPD (Serial Presence Detect) memory information

Manageability
WfM 2.0, DMI 2.7, WOL by PME, PXE

Support Disc
Drivers

ASUS Utilities
EZ Update 
Anti-virus software (OEM version)
Form Factor
ATX Form Factor 
12 inch x 9.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 24.4 cm )

Thank you for looking  Cheers and kind regards !


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 21, 2013)

Are you replacing old motherboard or Making new Ring.... By the way Congrats ....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome picture Review...


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 21, 2013)

no offense but are you a asus guy, marketing etc. just asking out of curiosity


----------



## toolius (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey cheers guys for the kind words  This was given to me for evaluation/testing 

Will be posting more stuff soon 

@ dotEXE .. I am not a asus employee in any way . I have my own business


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 21, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> no offense but are you a asus guy, marketing etc. just asking out of curiosity



nope....he is just a fellow enthusiast like me


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 22, 2013)

what's the cost???


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 25, 2013)

^^ 24k


----------



## bhvm (Nov 26, 2013)

that's a TRULY high end board. so many USB 3.0!! multi graphic support!
that's drool for geeks man! 
what about your rest of the system? I hope it'll be phenomenal just like the board.


----------



## pavluv (Nov 28, 2013)

maybe he is not working for asus but he is awfully close to asus that he must be a dealer or a sales agent. look at this:
*www.asus.com/in/News/EFc408xjSkweccr7 

another ln2 overclocker was spamming over here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/179166-asus-maximus-vi-gene-unboxing-close-look.html
looks like all these hi-fi overclockers are spammers, salesmen for asus. they probably must have been hired since if they are extreme overclockers, people will believe them blindly.


----------



## pavluv (Nov 28, 2013)

this fellow's older post has only asus asus asus. darklord has something similar as well. i dont understand why moderators are pre-moderating my post in this forums its so annoying.


----------



## toolius (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello Pavluv

Just wanted to clear out your misconceptions.. 
I dont work for asus in any capacity and neither am i connected to them in any way. 
I have my own business  I do sell a butt ton of workstations and i use hardware from a multitude of manufacturers. 
I have done a bunch of other product unboxings and reviews too , including stuff from Gigabyte , AMD and others..

I do buy a ton of Asus gear , yes.. but that is because i really really like their hardware 
I have no qualms against posting unboxings from other manufacturers if i buy /get their stuff 

Hope that clears things up... feel free to ask for more clarifications.. i have nothing to hide !
Also i have no problems in not posting here if the mods so desire  

I was going to post an unboxing of the Asus Rampage IV black edition and the new AMD R9-290x gpu's in crossfire as well. Then follow it up with a performance review of all that with a 4930k at Stock frequencies and overclocked to 4.5GHZ. Now im not that sure.. I do not want or need all this crappy forum politics 

Hope that clears things up for ya..
Have a nice day


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2013)

Just ignore _pavluv_ ... the quality of the review / preview is what matters to the fellow forum members and your reviews have been always excellent . Do post the unboxing and review on Rampage IV Black Ed. and R9 290x in CF.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 7, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if pavluv is a fake account. i've been getting random messages on my site's feedback form that he would be exposing me and others who are promoting asus on the site. there have been few cases of spineless idiots creating anonymous ids and trolling me, even at the time when I won the tweaktown computex contest , saying that I and TT involved in a conspiracy . There was also a troublemaker in Delhi who one of my known friends during a meet and started saying crap like 'Oh you know little about roshan', etc. etc. It was funny at first, but now its becoming way too annoying. At one corner I have idiots referring me as 'brand basher' and mischief monger and in another corner, another who says that I take money and samples in exchange of reviews and now I have to put up with this crap. I have a hunch of who is doing this, and respectfully its best if he and/ or his group stops doing it. Do you (whoever you are) have any idea how cheap you are??? People are doing their thing and you couldn't do it right, so you try to ruin (though a lame attempt) and attempt to troll people who are doing their thing? seriously??

Get a job!! Get a day job!!! Preferably 9-9. That should keep people like you occupied.


----------



## darklord (Dec 7, 2013)

pavluv said:


> another ln2 overclocker was spamming over here:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/179166-asus-maximus-vi-gene-unboxing-close-look.html
> looks like all these hi-fi overclockers are spammers, salesmen for asus. they probably must have been hired since if they are extreme overclockers, people will believe them blindly.





pavluv said:


> this fellow's older post has only asus asus asus. darklord has something similar as well. i dont understand why moderators are pre-moderating my post in this forums its so annoying.



I am quoting and replying here, since you have publicly taken my name and made certain claims based on your assumptions. That is why I have to clarify a few things.

First of all, I do not work for Asus, I don't need to honestly and no Asus hasn't hired me either. I am not biased towards any particular brand as far as hardware is concerned. Yes Asus does send me test samples for testing/benchmarking . Something wrong with that ?

If you would have taken the efforts of sifting through my old threads about extreme overclocking, you would have realized that I have used a variety of motherboards (Read: brands) in my overclocking endeavors.

Me or Toolius here are trying to share with the community and it seems you aren't too happy with it. Please note that as he mentioned and so did I, we have our own businesses to take care of and let me tell you that, we take out time from our already busy business schedules to do these activities which would benefit the community. So I  guess a little appreciation is the least we can expect for the efforts we take.We do this because of our love for hardware and overclocking. From your post, its pretty evident you are not of that opinion. Honestly, I don't care. 

The day the moderators feel that I am spamming and ask me to stop posting, trust me, I'll quit posting here altogether.

Thanks.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 7, 2013)

@pavluv? who are you? i remember a certain guy trolling my Z77 reviews since i gave brand X preference over brand Y for certain reason. Are you that guy? or a new guy who wants to grab some 15 mins of fame?
or else what exactly is your problem?
We take time out of our schedule to test out products so that the community gets benefited, you got a problem with that?


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 11, 2013)

Instead of attacking people who question you, first introspect as to why that question is being raised to begin with... that's the path to true growth.

I have no problems with people posting "reviews" so long as they're not biased. However, I see a lot of "unboxing" going on and then no sign of the reviews after. This causes people to believe you are marketing for a brand, especially if you seem to be getting support from just one brand. 

Just a word of advice from me, if you want to be taken more seriously and not have people immediately dismiss you as being biased / mouthpieces, change the way you post.

Make ONE preview/review thread for something new, and then follow up the preview (unboxing whatever) with an actual review by updating the same thread. If you don't plan on a later review, don't post the preview, because this is a reviews section, not an unboxing section.

The idea is to help people make a buying decision, simple information of specs and launch news goes into the news section and is covered already. It's totally pointless to show your pics when the brand's PR pics will be similar and covered at the time it is announced already, what real service are you guys doing here apart from boasting about what you got and how soon you got it? If the review doesn't follow, you come across as someone who boasts or works for the brand in question... and that's the harsh reality of perception, even if you all are stand up guys and real enthusiasts...

I've read some reviews that seem unfinished, because they come across as not being able to find anything negative at all, not even exhorbitant prices, and there's zero comparison or mention of offerings from other brands. Some "reviews" are just a listing of specifications in words... surely we should help members review better, and get them to edit their original reviews to read better.

Although I don't support the conspiracy theories expressed in this thread about some guys being paid mouthpieces and whatnot, I still think there is a huge scope for improvement in what you guys are doing currently. I hope you will take the feedback seriously and without irritation, because honestly, it's in my best interest to make you guys even bigger stars and better at what you do, because that raises the quality of this forum, which benefits me...


----------

